# Autotrail Heating



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Our Chieftain has a Truma warm air heating system and hot water boiler in same unit. We do not have a fire in the van.
Question. If we are on mains hook up, do we still need the gas supply turned on to have heating on. I can get the water heater to work on electricity only or on gas only or on both at same time. I can only get heating on with the gas on. Is this correct?
If this is not correct, how do I get it on electric only?
As usual manual is not a lot of help. It assumes you have a fire installed.
Thanks
Dennis
BTW it is a 2006 model


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Dennis,
I have an Autotrail Cheyenne with the same heating configuration as your Chieftan. On site with EHU and to conserve my gas, I have bought a blown air electric heater and a small oil filled heater. The former for instant heat and the latter to leave on all night to keep the motorhome at an even temperature.
Ian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Heating*

Hi

Could you please specify the exact model of the heating, such as C6002EH etc etc.

Thanks

Russell


----------



## 105069 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi There,

I also own an Autotrail Cheyenne Tag, I can confirm while on EHU you can get blown air heating (although at a lower thermal rate than gas) as well as hot water at the regular temperature

Regards


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I also have the same heating.
With the habitation 12v switched on, turn the L/H control knob fully anti clock wise, the R/H control knob to the first flame sign, you now should have heating without hot water. 
If the R/H control knob is turned to the second flames, this is heating and hot water. 
It takes a few minutes for the heat to be felt.
My van is a 2006 also, hope this helps.
Charlie


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

If your unit is the same as ours ie. C6002 then you can get heating just on mains without the gas. The problem is the complicated controls supplied by Truma! They use a gas flame for both gas and heat.

Suggest you leave the manual out!!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi
I had an 840 with the combi boiler and you could not have heating on electric it would only work on gas. It was a 2005 model in 2006 a new model of boiler came out which enabled you to have both electric and gas heating. So it could be you have the combi boiler which only works on gas. I found the heating very good but it did use a lot of gas and the loading on the batteries at startup was about 12 amps, but when it got going it dropped to about 1 amp. It sounds like a jet engine when you first hear it fire up on the fan. It frightened the life out of me the first time. I have changed to a Chieftain recently with the fire unit. Hope this helps


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

hi 2kias


> If your unit is the same as ours ie. C6002 then you can get heating just on mains without the gas.


I have checked my boiler it is a C6002 NOT a C6002EH
Following these posts I did manage to get through to Truma who said

"The C6002 ONLY supplies heat to the van via GAS and cannot supply heat via Electric supply."

It CAN supply hot WATER on Gas OR electric OR a combination of both.

So, do I assume you have a C6002EH which can suplly heat and hot water by either Gas or Electric or a combination of both?
If not a C6002EH please tell me how to set the controls to supply heat on electric either with or without hot water.
Thanks
Dennis
Chascass
This is using gas I assume? I just wanted to save gas and use electricity



> I also have the same heating.
> With the habitation 12v switched on, turn the L/H control knob fully anti clock wise, the R/H control knob to the first flame sign, you now should have heating without hot water.
> If the R/H control knob is turned to the second flames, this is heating and hot water.
> It takes a few minutes for the heat to be felt.
> My van is a 2006 also, hope this helps.


freeatlast


> I also own an Autotrail Cheyenne Tag, I can confirm while on EHU you can get blown air heating (although at a lower thermal rate than gas) as well as hot water at the regular temperature


I assume your boiler is a C6002EH. If not let me know how to do it please.
lookback


> I have an Autotrail Cheyenne with the same heating configuration as your Chieftan. On site with EHU and to conserve my gas, I have bought a blown air electric heater and a small oil filled heater. The former for instant heat and the latter to leave on all night to keep the motorhome at an even temperature.


Looks like the only option. Thanks for the tip.

Thanks to you all for help and advice.
Dennis


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Dennis
What I have described is how I set the controls for EHU use only.
I have now checked my heater/boiler, it is the Trumatic C 6002 EH

Charlie


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Dennis.
Just to confirm. I have the C6002 - I presume that the EH stands for Electric Heating. The only heating by electric is the water.

Ian


----------

